# I have an interesting knife - how would you sharpen it?



## Mike9 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just received a Goodell 10" chef knife in fairly good condition - (Son is right about the killer profile). After removing the handle, rounding the spine and choil and cleaning up the blade I laid a straight edge across each side. The left side is slightly concave the right is slightly convex. I'm wondering if I can do a 70/30 asymmetric edge, or should it just be 50/50?


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 14, 2013)

I always go slightly asymmetric in the least. Most knives with good heat treatment, carbon and stainless, can take a 60/40 edge. Just my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 14, 2013)

With ODC, I normally just 50/50, and leave it toothy. But with yours being slightly concave on the right side, I would do a 70/30, or just follow the bevels Son set. It worked for him, no need to change it


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh this didn't come from Son - he just commented on the profile. This knife came from the 'bay. Grind being what it is I was leaning towards 70/30 as that is what a couple other J-knives I have are and I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 14, 2013)

You can always start about 50/50, test it and increase asymmetry as needed. That way you don't go all in at 70/30, realize you don't like it and have to remove a bunch more steel in order to repair it.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 14, 2013)

With such a clear asymmetry I would choose first a corresponding asymmetric edge, following the the curvature of the right face, and adapt the left bevel till you got the edge balanced.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 18, 2013)

I decided on 70/30 and it cuts like a dream. Thanks all for the opinions.


----------



## Miles (Mar 24, 2013)

How about some pics??? Would love to see it.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn I need to refine my sharpening skills. I can barely put an edge on my knives still, let alone change the symmetry lol


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Miles said:


> How about some pics??? Would love to see it.



Sure thing - 







From the choil - littls hard to make out the concave/convex thing, but it's there.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 24, 2013)

The flat or concave left face is quite obvious though.


----------



## Miles (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice! It reminds me of some of Fish's handles. Maybe it's just the perspective, or the blade shape, but that looks like a really long ten inch blade.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 9, 2013)

It is my go to knife now - I love this thing * AND * it's turning blue!!! :bliss:


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 9, 2013)

The handle on this knife is outstanding Mike. First class.. I'm ready to start looking for knives just to see what you'll do with them. Very happy with the Forgecraft you did BTW.


----------

